# WTS : DJI Inspire 1 Drone Quadcopter with 2 Remots and an Extra Battery



## metty5

*Good day!!

We are an authorized DJI dealer so all purchases come with full warranty and support.We have all of the original packaging

box for all DJI Products.

DJI Product list (NEW IN BOX)

Inspire 1 - 2500usd
RONIN - 2200usd
S1000 - 2800usd
S900 - 1200usd
LIGHTBRIDGE - 1200usd
Phantom 2 Vision+ - 750usd
Phantom 2 Vision - 600usd
Phantom 2 - 500usd
Phantom FC40 - 450usd
Phantom 1 - 350usd

FEATURES:
Professional DJI flight control system
3-axis gimbal stabilized 4K camera
HD wireless video transmission
Full remote camera control capability
App controlled manual camera settings
GPS-free indoor stabilisatio
Battery/Type - 6000 mAh LiPo 2S
Velocity Range - Below 8 m/s (2 m above ground)

KIT INCLUDES..(all brand new)

Remote controller x 2
Battery TB47 4500mAh x 2
Charger x 1
Propellers 1345 x 4 sets

The copter's are brand new sealed in box ready to fly.

Bulk order and sample order available, drop shipping available to any address you want to deliver to. We deliver

worldwide.

CALL US ON +1-252-495-8017, call only.

Send inquiry to our email at : [email protected]*


----------

